# Brian And Roger Can Still Rock It and Adam Lambert Has The Vocals



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

[video=youtube;iexOzDyKGKo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iexOzDyKGKo[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I think he's as good as we're going to get in Freddie's absence, but he's down in the mix in this clip IMO.

I'd prefer Paul Rogers in a heartbeat, not be cause he sounds anything like Freddie, but because he's the greatest classic rock singer still living (again IMO).

George Michaels? No, not for me.

At any rate, to see May and Taylor any vocal "place holder" would be fine. The only thing preventing me from seeing that tour is the usurious ticket prices.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Pretty good. I thought he was down too much in this song as well.
My fave so far has been George Michael.

But who knows, maybe someone younger like Lambert might help introduce new fans to Queen.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Many great bands over the years that have had key, essential musicians and or singers that became the face/sound of the band. No matter what you do with Queen, it will never be Queen without Freddie Mercury. So indeed, there are great voices you can put in there with them but to me, every time I see something like the vid above it just makes me miss Freddie that much more. Obviously singers are usually the ones in these roles. It's like Blondie without Debra Harry or Zep without Page or Plant. There are some that can come close but Mercury had that range that was insane and when other people try to do it..... well it just does not work.

The songs were mainly structured around his voice, his range. So they became like an instrument if you get my meaning.

Plus, he was the consummate showman. Even at Live Aid when his voice was reportedly in bad shape......... Just my opinion of course...

[video=youtube;eQsM6u0a038]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQsM6u0a038[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

That show has always been one of my favorites from Queen. 
I remember watching the feed from that show when I was just starting to learn guitar. I remember how awesome I thought Brian may was, and i always wondered how he got such cool rocking sounds from single coils when everyone else was using humbuckers. 

Then many years later I discovered the series/parallel/phased single coil circuit he built into his guitar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My favourite Queen show was the Wembly concert DVD from 86. 

As everyone seems to agree, without Freddie, it can really never truly be Queen, any more than it would be without May or even Taylor.

This was a beautiful thing.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h1YYUKxjeg4


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Down in the mix because he was a bit flat in spots, IMHO of course. Frankly the guy I saw in Vegas at the "We Will Rock You" show was considerably better. I seem to recall the guy playing the London version of that show played with Queen at the Jubilee or something. I thought he was fantastic. I'll see if i can find a vid.

Damn he's way off on the "oohhs" at the end of the song.

I also preferred this guy 

[video=youtube;fTMw-8tJRgA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTMw-8tJRgA[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree with all of this, even the George Michael bit, even though he's a damn site better than Lambert.



Milkman said:


> Well, I think he's as good as we're going to get in Freddie's absence, but he's down in the mix in this clip IMO.
> 
> I'd prefer Paul Rogers in a heartbeat, not be cause he sounds anything like Freddie, but because he's the greatest classic rock singer still living (again IMO).
> 
> ...


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

I think the problem with the Lambert version is that it sounds like it is pitched too low for his voice.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> _*At any rate, to see May and Taylor any vocal "place holder" would be fine. The only thing preventing me from seeing that tour is the usurious ticket prices.*_


I have to agree with you on this. I don't know what the ticket prices would be but I'm sure they are way up there. 

One of my favourite songs is Roger's "I'm In Love With My Car".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I have to agree with you on this. I don't know what the ticket prices would be but I'm sure they are way up there.
> 
> One of my favourite songs is Roger's "I'm In Love With My Car".


Taylor has a great and very distinctive voice. Yes, that's a great song.

I priced tickets and to get seats I'd be satisfied with it and factoring in a hotel stay and dinner for the wife and I it was more than $1500.

I'll stick with the DVD. I'm past the point where I'll sit in the back just to be a part of it all.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

NGroeneveld said:


> I think the problem with the Lambert version is that it sounds like it is pitched too low for his voice.


or translated, it sounds like they had to transpose the songs down because the originals are pitched too high for his voice. Its a pretty big problem, if he cant perform at the correct pitch for the songs already.
And TBH, I was expecting a more animated performance by him, at least from what I saw in this vid.
I wont go as far as to say I was underwhelmed, but I certainly wasn't impressed either. He was just ok.
He is definitely not to Queen what Arnel Pineda is to Journey.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I find that Lambert tries to 'opera' it up a bit too much and, although I do agree with many of the positive statements in this thread, the Lambert performance almost seems a bit of a parody of Queen to me.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well, I think he's as good as we're going to get in Freddie's absence, but he's down in the mix in this clip IMO.
> 
> I'd prefer Paul Rogers in a heartbeat, not be cause he sounds anything like Freddie, but because he's the greatest classic rock singer still living (again IMO).
> 
> ...



I agree with you about Paul Rodgers. Rather see him than Adam Lambert. Adam can sing but in my opinion he butchers Queen I can't stand the way he sings them. I'd rather see Queen go out and get a Freddie look alike and sound alike and try to give us the Queen experience. Yeah sounds cheesey but no less cheesey than an American Idol winner.

What about this guy. Sings in the "Queen Extravaganza" which I think was put together by Brian May. He's much better than Adam. Maybe this is why Brian put it together. To give this guy some experience in the minors before bringing him up. Put a mustache on him and you got Freddie.

[video=youtube;jyFYyVtYKqs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyFYyVtYKqs[/video]

- - - Updated - - -

So maybe the question is "Is Brian May grooming Marc Martel for the job of Freddie. Thats all Classic Rock needs anymore. Is someone that sounds alike as possible. All the genius and song writing has alread been done. These Classic Rock bands aren't writing new material (most of them)
I saw Foreigner at Casino Rama a while ago and not a single original. But they sounded great and put on a great show. Still veteran and famous rock musicians in the band. I heard some complain no originals but I enjoyed it all the same.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Diablo said:


> or translated, it sounds like they had to transpose the songs down because the originals are pitched too high for his voice. Its a pretty big problem, if he cant perform at the correct pitch for the songs already.
> And TBH, I was expecting a more animated performance by him, at least from what I saw in this vid.
> I wont go as far as to say I was underwhelmed, but I certainly wasn't impressed either. He was just ok.
> He is definitely not to Queen what Arnel Pineda is to Journey.



What!! lol - transpose down for Adam Lambert? NOT!!! I think the song is actually in the original key because it would have to be for the lead solos etc. But I agree - not a great performance by him.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

NGroeneveld said:


> What!! lol - transpose down for Adam Lambert? NOT!!! I think the song is actually in the original key because it would have to be for the lead solos etc. But I agree - not a great performance by him.


It doesn't have to be in the original key, they could all just tune down a step or so and their playing would be unaffected. I haven't listened to it with a tuner.
But even if it is in the orig key, it could just be Lambert choosing to go low instead of high...Im surprised hed have to do that as well, but you have to admit, something about that song just sounded off....less dynamic.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> It doesn't have to be in the original key, they could all just tune down a step or so and their playing would be unaffected. I haven't listened to it with a tuner.
> But even if it is in the orig key, it could just be Lambert choosing to go low instead of high...Im surprised hed have to do that as well, but you have to admit, something about that song just sounded off....less dynamic.


It's possible that like me, Brian May HATES what tuning down does to his tone.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> It's possible that like me, Brian May HATES what tuning down does to his tone.


yup could be.
I would hope that as a consummate professional though, he would realize that *if* it would be of benefit to the singer, a better vocal performance would go further with the audience than what most in the audience would find to be an *almost* imperceptible change in his tone.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> yup could be.
> I would hope that as a consummate professional though, he would realize that *if* it would be of benefit to the singer, a better vocal performance would go further with the audience than what most in the audience would find to be an *almost* imperceptible change in his tone.


His tone is more important in this context than Adam Lambert's voice.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> His tone is more important in this context than Adam Lambert's voice.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


The tone of his foot tapping off the stage is more important than Adam Lamberts singing to me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> His tone is more important in this context than Adam Lambert's voice.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


If he were playing in a guitar clinic, I would absolutely agree with you. But an arena show? no. That's guitarist bias talking. and its not like tuning down a half-step or full step absolutely destroys your tone. I think Brian is good enough/smart enough to overcome it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> If he were playing in a guitar clinic, I would absolutely agree with you. But an arena show? no. That's guitarist bias talking. and its not like tuning down a half-step or full step absolutely destroys your tone. I think Brian is good enough/smart enough to overcome it


Dude, we're talking about one of the greatest living rock guitarists, not a club player.

His tone is legend. You really would have him screw with that for Adam Lambert?


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Diablo said:


> or translated, it sounds like they had to transpose the songs down because the originals are pitched too high for his voice. Its a pretty big problem, if he cant perform at the correct pitch for the songs already.
> And TBH, I was expecting a more animated performance by him, at least from what I saw in this vid.
> I wont go as far as to say I was underwhelmed, but I certainly wasn't impressed either. He was just ok.
> *He is definitely not to Queen what Arnel Pineda is to Journey*.


Or Lawrence Gowan to Styx. Lambert doesn't come close to doing for Queen what these guys do for their respective bands.


----------



## OldRockDude (May 1, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> The tone of his foot tapping off the stage is more important than Adam Lamberts singing to me.


That's pretty harsh dude, haha. I've been a rock/Queen fan for a long time and must admit that I was skeptical until I took the wife to iHeart last Sept.(that was a real wallet-buster!) I am forced to admit that Lambert actually fits the band better than Rodgers, esthetically and vocally. I really dig Bad Company but Rodgers' voice never translated well to Queen material for me. I don't think one song in this case, is enough to showcase it well. That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

OldRockDude said:


> That's pretty harsh dude, haha. I've been a rock/Queen fan for a long time and must admit that I was skeptical until I took the wife to iHeart last Sept.(that was a real wallet-buster!) I am forced to admit that Lambert actually fits the band better than Rodgers, esthetically and vocally. I really dig Bad Company but Rodgers' voice never translated well to Queen material for me. I don't think one song in this case, is enough to showcase it well. That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.



I agree that Paul Rodgers wasn't a great fit for Queen and I'm sure there could have been some one better. But not Lambert. I don't know what it is about that guy but he just annoys the hell out of me. I've been a queen Fan since 1974 when Sheer heart attack came out. Queen II is my favorite album. Although I'm not a big fan of their later career I love from Queen 1 to Jazz. I guess it just bothers me that the band I grew up listening to and had an influence on me musically is reduced to being fronted by a winner of American Idol.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking forward to the Toronto show...if Brian and Roger agree, I'm convinced that Lambert will pull it off. I dont mind his more operatic voice compared to Paul Rogers tone on their catalogue. Hey I love Bad Company but his voice and style didn't seem to match Queen tunes, nor do I think that was ever the intention. It was a chance for great talents to get out and perform a different spin on classic tunes.
As for this show, I love the first three Queen albums but don't think they'll get much coverage...would love to hear Ogre Battle, Brighton Rock and Liar. I'll be satisfied with Now I'm Here, Killer Queen, perhaps Keep Yourself Alive and then on to Tie Your Mother, Bohemian, Death on Two Legs and onwards. Not sure I want him to do Freddy's acapella echoes with the audience. Can't wait.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Dude, we're talking about one of the greatest living rock guitarists, not a club player.
> 
> His tone is legend. You really would have him screw with that for Adam Lambert?


Its not "for Lambert", its for the integrity of the song and the enjoyment of the audience, whom not all are guitarists. why bother even having a singer if everyone there is supposedly there just to listen to Brians tone? They could make every song instrumental, or just get a "backing track" of just Freddies voice and play along with it 

- - - Updated - - -



OldRockDude said:


> That's pretty harsh dude, haha. I've been a rock/Queen fan for a long time and must admit that I was skeptical until I took the wife to iHeart last Sept.(that was a real wallet-buster!) I am forced to admit that Lambert actually fits the band better than Rodgers, esthetically and vocally. I really dig Bad Company but Rodgers' voice never translated well to Queen material for me. I don't think one song in this case, is enough to showcase it well. That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


 Rodgers voice in Queen didn't work for me either. It was like Van Hagar to my ears. A completely different direction.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Its not "for Lambert", its for the integrity of the song and the enjoyment of the audience, whom not all are guitarists. why bother even having a singer if everyone there is supposedly there just to listen to Brians tone? They could make every song instrumental, or just get a "backing track" of just Freddies voice and play along with it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


The integrity of the song could have been better served to get a different singer. Maybe one that could sing it in the original keys so Legendary guitarist. Brian May, wouldn't have to tune down.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> The integrity of the song could have been better served to get a different singer. Maybe one that could sing it in the original keys so Legendary guitarist. Brian May, wouldn't have to tune down.


I cant argue with that.
easier said than done, though, I suppose.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I cant argue with that.
> easier said than done, though, I suppose.


Journey seemed to do it quite handily. And theres a guy in the wings that could better fulfill Freddie as a stand in as well.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Journey seemed to do it quite handily. And theres a guy in the wings that could better fulfill Freddie as a stand in as well.


I mentioned Journey earlier. INXS had a pretty good fill-in as well in that Canadian kid, until he got stupid. But vocally he was pretty good.
But I don't know that any of us know why Queen went with Lambert.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Diablo said:


> But I don't know that any of us know why Queen went with Lambert.



I think in it's a good fit. 
There are a lot of similarities between lambert and mercury(move past the sexuality thing) 

Both are pretty flamboyant performers and have a pretty substantial range. 
I don't begrudge Lambert's method of "rising to notoriety" without the game show contest, no one would have heard of him, or it would have taken a lot longer

Once more, the average non musician type won't be going to a show to listen to a specific guitar player, unless it's something like G3 where guitar playing IS the show.

The general public go to a Queen FT _insert singer here_ show for that. A show. 
A rock arena operatic sized spectical. 
Unmatched pretentious and loud.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Guys/gals come on. This whole thread is predicated on one video in which Adam Lambert performs a tune that is in my mind, good but not stellar. That does not mean that he doesn't or can't do other Queen songs better, or have better performances. I don't think it's fair to go on about how he's suitable/unsuitable based on one video. I personally do not like his original work that he has released, but I did follow the Idol season where he finished second, and Queen tunes are definitely in his wheelhouse, and I enjoyed his performances. At the time I was thinking that he would be perfect for any of these over the top rock vocals. As well as queen I'd like to hear him do Back in Black, Run to the Hills, Highway Star, Whole Lotta Love, anything like that.


----------



## OldRockDude (May 1, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> I agree with you about Paul Rodgers. Rather see him than Adam Lambert. Adam can sing but in my opinion he butchers Queen I can't stand the way he sings them. I'd rather see Queen go out and get a Freddie look alike and sound alike and try to give us the Queen experience. Yeah sounds cheesey but no less cheesey than an American Idol winner.
> 
> What about this guy. Sings in the "Queen Extravaganza" which I think was put together by Brian May. He's much better than Adam. Maybe this is why Brian put it together. To give this guy some experience in the minors before bringing him up. Put a mustache on him and you got Freddie.
> 
> ...


No.Definitely not. Brian May has already made it quite clear that they're not looking for a sound-alike, look-alike to perform live with the band. Martel is great in QE (but even then there are several other "lead" singers, he doesn't carry all the vocals himself as Freddie did or as Lambert will do) Brian has pointedly said he feels that "would be disrespectful to Freddie's memory" That said, the wife and I have our tickets for two shows this July and I expect they will certainly be beyond any pop nonsense played on regular radio today. We also have tickets to Styx and Foreigner and Aerosmith with Slash. Shaping up to be a great summer, musically speaking.


----------



## OldRockDude (May 1, 2014)

NGroeneveld said:


> Guys/gals come on. This whole thread is predicated on one video in which Adam Lambert performs a tune that is in my mind, good but not stellar. That does not mean that he doesn't or can't do other Queen songs better, or have better performances. I don't think it's fair to go on about how he's suitable/unsuitable based on one video. I personally do not like his original work that he has released, but I did follow the Idol season where he finished second, and Queen tunes are definitely in his wheelhouse, and I enjoyed his performances. At the time I was thinking that he would be perfect for any of these over the top rock vocals. As well as queen I'd like to hear him do Back in Black, Run to the Hills, Highway Star, Whole Lotta Love, anything like that.


Agree with you mostly. We were most impressed by this performance at iHeart Radio concert.It can't be easy singing like that but he sure makes it look it, haha. I'd love to hear him do Good Old Fashioned Lover Boy and Body Language as well but I doubt they'll veer much off the greatest hits into deeper tracks.(Killer Queen would be awesome but I don't know about the backing vocals) 

[video=youtube_share;T9JRmr3DSus]http://youtu.be/T9JRmr3DSus[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

^^^^^ That is a massively better performance ^^^^^^


----------



## OldRockDude (May 1, 2014)

davetcan said:


> ^^^^^ That is a massively better performance ^^^^^^


Q:How do you get to Carnegie Hall? A: Practice, practice, practice.

I've read several books about Queen and Freddie as well as watched many documentaries.By all accounts, Freddie wasn't all that vocally impressive when he started to follow the guys (Smile) around from gig to gig in the hopes of joining them.How glad are we that he persevered? Live, Freddie had his off moments as well (pitch issues, forgetting lyrics etc.) Still,he was a ton better than most bullshit we hear today (as is this guy, imo)


----------

